# anyone use this stuff



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

anyone use this stuff?
trans-mate Gold series.
i use the buff'n wipe and final detailer on the goat and my dd.
and think its great stuff.
whats your guys opinion


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Haven't heard of the stuff. I only use zaino on my goat but if your happy with the results and quality then that's all that matters. :cheers


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

As above I have never heard of that brand befor. I stick with Zaino as well.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> anyone use this stuff?
> trans-mate Gold series.
> i use the buff'n wipe and final detailer on the goat and my dd.
> and think its great stuff.
> whats your guys opinion


Never heard of it, but your ride is shinin'!!!


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Never heard of it, but your ride is shinin'!!!


ha ha ,thanks,
ya i figured no 1 heard of it, and i dont think they have it in local parts stores etc, i think they sell it more to reacon/detaling shops ,
Car wash and detailing soaps and chemicals by Trans-Mate Products Inc.

here is a pic after i waxed it, i got to get some in the sun, bom+sun=Amazing


----------

